# I'm Having a lot of problems with my Alty recently



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

I have 53,000 miles on my alty and it seems to be falling apart. Driving home yesturday and the check engine light came on, I won't know why till tonight. The inside bracket of the driver side door is rusting and making the door difficult to open and close. The clutch is going to need to be replacedin the next 10-15000 miles. There was a very annoying rattle/vibration under the engine that was a shoeild on the exhaust before the cat, that I had to clamp. There are more I just can't remeber everything right now.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Well the code I blew was P0420, looks like I might need a new Cat, or 02 sensor or something to that effect. i am going to wait till i blow it again before I bring it to nissan. I think they warranty their cats till 80,000. But they probably won't cover it because of my exhaust.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

bolt the stocker back on...if you still have it...


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

No I don't, I held onto it for a while, but when I moved I said F'it and didn't bring it.


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

what do you have done to the exhaust that would void the warranty. did you take the cats out or something. if you just have a cat-back or something they cant void the warranty


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

craigqc said:


> what do you have done to the exhaust that would void the warranty. did you take the cats out or something. if you just have a cat-back or something they cant void the warranty


I understand that just a catback won't void the warranty, but that doesn't mean there not going to try.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

how freindly are you at the dealership? are they mod friendly or do you think they are going to f you?


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

My dealer sux the big one. I went there because my clutch was sticking to the floor, they couldn't recreate the problem. They gave me a rental car while they kept mine and ordered the new clutch assembly to show paperwork for giving me the rental, and they still wouldn't put it in my car.


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

Hal said:


> I understand that just a catback won't void the warranty, but that doesn't mean there not going to try.


http://www.enjoythedrive.com/content/?ID=8124


----------

